# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  OMalley : une vraie boule de poils de tendresse

## salambo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* O'Malley
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 4 mois 
*N° d'identification:* à venir
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 94 - Val-de-Marne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Mais quest ce quil est craquant ce OMalley ! Cette boule de poils de 5,3 kg est un vrai chat/chien : très sociable, toujours proche de vous, affectueux comme tout, sintéressant à tout ce qui se passe et surtout cest une montagne à câlins et papouilles. En plus : il est beau. Par contre on ne connaît pas ses ententes avec les autres chats et animaux. OMalley est âgé dun an et est visible à Saint-Maur-Les-Fossés (94) sous lassociation Adopte un Matou. Il fera le bonheur dune famille, avec ou non des enfants ou dune personne seule étant relativement présente au domicile. OMalley est proposé à ladoption : identifié (tatouage), stérilisé, testé négatif Fiv/Felv, primo vacciné (typhus/coryza) et déparasité (vers/puces). Frais dadoption : 170 . Placement suivi. Pour toutes demandes dinformations et aller le voir adressez un SMS à Laurence la présidente dAdopte Un Matou au 06 87 41 18 26 ET retournez nous le formulaire de pré-adoption disponible sur notre site internet www.AdopteunMatou.com. Si votre profil correspond à ses besoins nous vous recontacterons sous 10 jours. Passé ce délai, sans réponse de notre part veuillez considérer que votre demande na pas été retenue. Par contre nous ne répondrons pas aux demandes ne correspondant pas aux critères indiqués

----------

